# [SOLVED] Mini ITX Case



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a mini ITX case for me please? It has to have the following:


4x 3.5" drive bays
1x 5.25" or slimline ODD
350W+ PSU
1x full-height, double width expansion slot.
2x USB ports
2x mini jacks (line in, headphones)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Mini ITX Case*

Newegg.com - Computer Hardware, Computer Cases, Computer Cases, Mini-ITX Tower, Yes

Newegg.com - Computer Hardware, Computer Cases, Computer Cases, Mini-ITX Desktop, 301 - 450W

Note: PSU's included with cases are almost always very poor quality.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Mini ITX Case*

Mini ITX will fit in a standard ATX / µATX enclosure as well...

Are you trying to save space or do you just have a mITX board you want to use?


----------



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Mini ITX Case*

Yeah I know mini-ITX will fit other cases but I'm building a space-saving media centre for the living room so need it to fit in with Sky box etc.


----------



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Mini ITX Case*



Tyree said:


> Newegg.com - Computer Hardware, Computer Cases, Computer Cases, Mini-ITX Tower, Yes
> 
> Newegg.com - Computer Hardware, Computer Cases, Computer Cases, Mini-ITX Desktop, 301 - 450W
> 
> Note: PSU's included with cases are almost always very poor quality.


None of these case are suitable, none of them have 4x 3.5" internal bays.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Mini ITX Case*

Well... I have very little personal experience with mITX cases... Most of them being the garden variety HTPC case... Although, recently, I have purchased a case that (I think) meets your criteria.

Newegg.com - LIAN LI PC-TU200B Black Aluminum Mini-ITX Tower Computer Case

Takes full size ATX PSU
4 3.5 internal (hot-swap) bays (plus mounts for 2 2.5" HDDs)
One 5.25" bay for CD/DVD rom... Or you could use an adapter to mount a slim DVD and 3.5" card reader... Newegg.com - LIAN LI PC-TU200B Black Aluminum Mini-ITX Tower Computer Case
You will want to run active CPU cooling...


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Mini ITX Case*

Lian Li PC-Q08 - 1 x 5¼ ext, up to 6 x 3½ int, front USB and HD audio, will take full size a graphics card, no power supply but will take a standard ATX.


----------



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Mini ITX Case*

I have finally settled on a mini-ITX case for those of you that may be interested.

FC10 Fanless Chassis | Streacom


----------

